# What's the most important job done in the country?



## Purple (24 Jul 2009)

I'd go for the people who purify and pump drinking water followed by delivery drivers (who stock the shops), followed by the people who keep the sewers in order, followed by the bin men.

Everyone else we could do without for a week or two without society breaking down.
Sewage workers are much more important than doctors or nurses in keeping us healthy.


----------



## Berni (24 Jul 2009)

Purple said:


> Sewage workers are much more important than doctors


Have you told your wife that?


----------



## Purple (24 Jul 2009)

Berni said:


> Have you told your wife that?



She'd agree


----------



## Vanilla (24 Jul 2009)

Or you could argue, researchers- into biofuels, renewable energies, vaccines etc The list goes on. Maybe not of an immediate importance but for the next generations.


----------



## Pique318 (24 Jul 2009)

Naples managed for a year without binmen....not that I'd like to have lived there during that period (or at all actually!).


----------



## aonfocaleile (24 Jul 2009)

Purple said:


> I'd go for the people who purify and pump drinking water


 
Glad to see Purple thinks that the most important job carried out is one done by public servants! Maybe you're coming round to our way of thinking Purp!

Seriously though, the most basic services are usually the most important - provision of clean water, waste collection and wastewater/sewage treatment. Also emergency healthcare.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jul 2009)

Its debatable.  I certainly wouldn't like being in intensive care without a nurse there to look after me.


----------



## Purple (25 Jul 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Its debatable.  I certainly wouldn't like being in intensive care without a nurse there to look after me.



I agree but that won't impact on very many people. No water to drink or food in the shops for a few days and society would break down.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Jul 2009)

Purple said:


> I agree but that won't impact on very many people. No water to drink or *food in the shops for a few days and society would break dow*n.


 
So the farmers are important then, food doesn't appear by magic in the shops.

Even when a lot of people in this country think that farmers are needed


----------



## colin79ie (25 Jul 2009)

The most important job in this country is done by the people who crew all the ships that bring goods into the country. Without them, you would have no machinery to make anything, no chemicals to treat the water, no medicines, no cars, no tractors, no building materials, virtually nothing really. The list is endless. And it seems to be a largely forgotten industry and somewhat taken for granted.


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Jul 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Naples managed for a year without binmen....not that I'd like to have lived there during that period (or at all actually!).


 
I can't say that you'd notice the difference in Naples whether they were working or not. It must be the filthiest city I've ever been to in Europe.


----------



## mathepac (25 Jul 2009)

colin79ie said:


> The most important job in this country is done by the people who crew all the ships that bring goods into the country...


Its rather ironic then that our little island nation has no indigenous shipping companies - we have one or two with "Irish" in their names but they are Maltese, Cypriot or Panamanian, staffed almost exclusively by Eastern Europeans.

How about that for strategic decision-making?


----------



## corkgal (25 Jul 2009)

Can't pump much water without electricity, so ESB workers?


----------



## colin79ie (25 Jul 2009)

This would also require ships.

Can anyone name something connected with runnning the country that doesn't require a ship at some stage. (For curiosity)


----------



## Sherman (26 Jul 2009)

colin79ie said:


> the most important job in this country is done by the people who crew all the ships that bring goods into the country. Without them, you would have no machinery to make anything, no chemicals to treat the water, no medicines, no cars, no tractors, no building materials, virtually nothing really. The list is endless. And it seems to be a largely forgotten industry and somewhat taken for granted.



+1. We could very easily live without farmers but would not last long without reliable links to the outside world.


----------



## Ancutza (26 Jul 2009)

> +1. We could very easily live without farmers but would not last long without reliable links to the outside world



Can't be bothered to write a long and involved refutation (if that's the word) of this statement but it is, in any considered argument , closely related to the male reproductive organs.


----------



## mathepac (26 Jul 2009)

Ancutza said:


> ...  closely related to the male reproductive organs.


Gentiles?


----------



## Sherman (27 Jul 2009)

Ancutza said:


> Can't be bothered to write a long and involved refutation (if that's the word) of this statement but it is, in any considered argument , closely related to the male reproductive organs.


 
Ah go on!


----------



## Ancutza (27 Jul 2009)

> Gentiles?



Nearly there!  I can just see thousands of celtic tiger-ite apartment dwellers eating out of their window boxes. 

Without food producers we'd be.....well starving.


----------



## Caveat (27 Jul 2009)

I think it's yer man who sells the cut price out of date beer and keeps the pub open really late...

Oh sorry - I thought it was the most important job _down_ in the country.


----------



## DavyJones (27 Jul 2009)

You probably have to start with what occupations we could live without to wittle down the ones we do really need.

As for bin men, If I ever gave up want I do, i could see myself working as one, up early and home early. An honest way to make a living.


----------



## Sherman (27 Jul 2009)

Ancutza said:


> Nearly there! I can just see thousands of celtic tiger-ite apartment dwellers eating out of their window boxes.
> 
> Without food producers we'd be.....well starving.


 
My argument was that we could absolutely do without Irish farmers but that we would starve without shipping links. You seem to assume that Irish farmers are the only people who could supply us with food.


----------



## colin79ie (27 Jul 2009)

All the farmers in the country need machinery, fertilisers, pesticides, herbicides, fuel etc etc. All of which rely on shipping links.

So, the country could not be fed without the shipping links, despite the farmers!


----------



## mathepac (27 Jul 2009)

And as the bulk of what the farmers  / food processors produce here is exported anyway, we still need the ships to take that good stuff away and  import our food.

Did you know, for example, we import sub-standard milk via Northern Ireland to be packaged as whole / low-fat milk for sale by the multiples?  The majority of the foods produced from our own good milk wind up on supermarket shelves far from home.

BTW, to prevent our electrical recycling and hazardous waste going into our landfill sites - its all exported to pollute 3rd world countries; we need ships for that as well.


----------



## Sherman (27 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> we import sub-standard milk via Northern Ireland to be packaged as whole / low-fat milk for sale by the multiples?


 
Off topic I know, but curious where you get this from? How do you know the milk imported from NI is inferior quality to Irish milk? Is milk from cows in Fermanagh different to milk from cows in Monaghan? Genuinely curious.


----------



## mathepac (27 Jul 2009)

From a friend, a former driver who did the run regularly. The imported milk consistently failed quality tests (butter-fat content, bacteria levels, contaminant levels (non-milk content in milk!)) that locally produced milk had to pass, but it didn't matter as different criteria were applied than those that dictated the local farmers milk quality bonuses.

BTW my post says *via NI* not *from NI*


----------



## UptheDeise (27 Jul 2009)

The most important job in the country are our guardians of the peace, the Garda. If we didn't have The Garda, society would collapse into anarchy and it would be everybody for themselves. 

Nothing would function or work correctly. Everything we take for granted would disappear.


----------



## Purple (28 Jul 2009)

UptheDeise said:


> The most important job in the country are our guardians of the peace, the Garda. If we didn't have The Garda, society would collapse into anarchy and it would be everybody for themselves.
> 
> Nothing would function or work correctly. Everything we take for granted would disappear.



In my experience they are bugger all use most of the time. If it wasn't required by my insurance company in order to make a claim I don't think I'd bother calling them if my house/ car was broken into.
No, we could do without the police for longer than we could do without water in our taps or food in our shops.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (28 Jul 2009)

Ancutza said:


> Nearly there! I can just see thousands of celtic tiger-ite apartment dwellers eating out of their window boxes.
> 
> *Without food producers we'd be.....well starving.[/*quote]
> 
> By that you mean farmers.....avonmore don't magic up that milk and cheese


----------



## Ron Burgundy (28 Jul 2009)

Sherman said:


> My argument was that we could absolutely do without Irish farmers but that we would starve without shipping links. You seem to assume that Irish farmers are the only people who could supply us with food.


 
So Irish farmers, but you would need farmers. Empty boats wothout the farmers.

Oh and Sherman, Monaghan milk rocks !

And in my local shops Tullamore dairies are cheaper than any of the supermarkets and so so so much nicer. Its a throw back to the milk of my childhood......god i love milk......mmmmm

Oh right, i'm acting a little weird i think !


----------



## elefantfresh (28 Jul 2009)

Surely the Taoiseach has the most important job...............god help us. LOL!


----------



## Maximus152 (28 Jul 2009)

The Hens, 
we could not live long without them.Up early every morning at crack of dawn adding the finishing touch's to thier daily ovate produce from which many daily dishes and delicate delights are made.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Jul 2009)

Sewerage disposal plant operators. I could live without electricity or running drinking water for a while, but I could not live with my own bodily wastes piling up and not being flushed hygenically away!


----------



## Ancutza (28 Jul 2009)

> Sewerage disposal plant operators. I could live without electricity or running drinking water for a while, but I could not live with my own bodily wastes piling up and not being flushed hygenically away!



You'd use an outside loo like much of the rest of the world.  The Gardai we could definitely do without (agree with Purples assessment of them whole-heartedly) but farmers definitely not.


----------



## DavyJones (28 Jul 2009)

Ancutza said:


> You'd use an outside loo like much of the rest of the world.  The Gardai we could definitely do without (agree with Purples assessment of them whole-heartedly) but farmers definitely not.



or a septic tank like the other half of the country currently uses.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (28 Jul 2009)

DavyJones said:


> or a septic tank like the other half of the country currently uses.




Then mr farmer comes along and takes it away to start the process all over again.


----------



## mathepac (29 Jul 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Then mr farmer comes along and takes it away to start the process all over again.


using a tractor (imported on a ship) which burns fuel (imported on a ship) to power a muck sucker / spreader (made from components imported on a ship) ...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> using a tractor (imported on a ship) which burns fuel (imported on a ship) to power a muck sucker / spreader (made from components imported on a ship) ...


 
na, he can use a horse, cart and a hand pump........tractors haven't always been around.

or just mix it with hay and get a grape and away ya go. Its only spreading $hite after all, not rocket science.

Do you need a machine to make butter or to milk a cow ??? or to plant and harvest spuds ?? or feed for animals ??? NO

Grass grows, you cut it, feed it to cows ( in the winter), they eat it, milk it produced, the cow is milked there is your food. No machines needed at all.

And the men who built the ship need energy to build.....from food......from the farm


----------



## mathepac (29 Jul 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> na, he can use a horse, cart and a hand pump...


In theory, but in order to replenish the breeding stocks of suitable working horses in this country, they'd have to be imported, on ships.


Ron Burgundy said:


> ... Do you need a machine to make butter or to milk a cow ??? or to plant and harvest spuds ?? or feed for animals ??? ...
> Grass grows, you cut it, feed it to cows ( in the winter), they eat it, milk it produced, the cow is milked there is your food. No machines needed at all....


All very nice and idyllic but unfortunately theoretical.

I suspect you haven't been on a modern working farm for a while; maybe you're dancing your life away at the cross-roads with some of Dev's comley maidens. 


Ron Burgundy said:


> ... And the men who built the ship need energy to build.....from food......from the farm


Yes, in Fuji Heavy Industries shipyards in Japan or India!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> In theory, but in order to replenish the breeding stocks of suitable working horses in this country, they'd have to be imported, on ships.
> All very nice and idyllic but unfortunately theoretical.
> 
> I suspect you haven't been on a modern working farm for a while; maybe you're dancing your life away at the cross-roads with some of Dev's comley maidens.
> *Yes, in Fuji Heavy Industries shipyards in Japan or India*!!


 
Does food just appear in Japan ???

As i have proved you don't need technology to produce food. But you need food to produce everything else.

Look at the alotment movement at the moment.


----------



## Sherman (29 Jul 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Does food just appear in Japan ???
> 
> As i have proved you don't need technology to produce food. But you need food to produce everything else.
> 
> Look at the alotment movement at the moment.


 
I think people are at cross purposes here. The thread title is 'What's the most important job done in the country?' which I, and obviously others, take to mean Ireland. Ron, and others, seem to be arguing from a global point of view.

I stand by my assertion that Ireland could do without Irish farmers. I believe (in keeping with the title of the thread) that import/export jobs are ultimately the most important jobs.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 Jul 2009)

Sherman said:


> I think people are at cross purposes here. The thread title is 'What's the most important job done in the country?' which I, and obviously others, take to mean Ireland. Ron, and others, seem to be arguing from a global point of view.
> 
> I stand by my assertion that Ireland could do without Irish farmers. I believe (in keeping with the title of the thread) that import/export jobs are ultimately the most important jobs.


 

No my point is simple. You'll do nothing without grub. No one can do nothing without grub. 

Without the people growing the food we can't do anything else.


----------



## Sherman (29 Jul 2009)

Still don't get your point. We could easily import our food and not have a single item of food produced here. Think Dublin but apply it to the whole country.


----------



## Maximus152 (5 Aug 2009)

Well you do need a bit of Grub, but you also do really need a drop of wine or a few pint Glasses of Beer and or Ale (not excluding Stouts such as Guinness) preferably washed down by a Ball of the finest Irish malt whiskey if you so wish. So perhaps I am saying the various brewing ppl and associated auxiliary industry is quiet important, but then so are the ones who make the Fish n Chips of the actuary blocker variety so welcome after a evening/nights soakage. Food is good, beer is good.


----------



## Caveat (5 Aug 2009)

Maximus152 said:


> Food is good, beer is good.


 
Think I'll get that printed on a T shirt.


----------



## Maximus152 (5 Aug 2009)

lol well you could do worse! Mr C 

Maximus


----------



## michaelm (5 Aug 2009)

It depends on the time-frame one is talking about. I'd go for the job done by mothers, bearing and rearing children.


----------



## Purple (7 Aug 2009)

michaelm said:


> It depends on the time-frame one is talking about. I'd go for the job done by mothers, bearing and rearing children.



That's not a real job


----------



## Vanilla (7 Aug 2009)

purple said:


> that's not a real job :d


 
lol.


----------



## michaelm (7 Aug 2009)

Purple said:


> That's not a real job


----------



## S.L.F (10 Aug 2009)

corkgal said:


> Can't pump much water without electricity, so ESB workers?


 
True but there's always wind power and I can think of a few who have plenty of hot air but are on a long extended holiday (2 months to be exact).



UptheDeise said:


> The most important job in the country are our guardians of the peace, the Garda. If we didn't have The Garda, society would collapse into anarchy and it would be everybody for themselves.
> 
> Nothing would function or work correctly. Everything we take for granted would disappear.


 
There are approx 4,000,000 people in Ireland

14 or 15,000 garda can't control all of them.



Ron Burgundy said:


> No my point is simple. You'll do nothing without grub. No one can do nothing without grub.
> 
> Without the people growing the food we can't do anything else.


 
I remember a guy managed to survive for 60 odd days on no food.

You'd be lucky to survive a week on no water.


----------



## Maximus152 (11 Aug 2009)

"I remember a guy managed to survive for 60 odd days on no food" you would do serious bodily damage for that lenght of time! Food is the basic need, its what drives every creature, the need to feed themselves and siblings. You try and tell a baby or child you not eating for 6 hours never mind a day.... you would have major issues, certainly health ones. Anyone who thinks that food is not one if not the most important requirement ...... has just consumed "Grub" recently.... I rest my case. Trocaire  ring a bell!


----------



## dodo (11 Aug 2009)

The correct rearing of children is the most important job done in this Country.


----------



## S.L.F (11 Aug 2009)

Maximus152 said:


> "I remember a guy managed to survive for 60 odd days on no food" you would do serious bodily damage for that lenght of time! Food is the basic who need, its what drives every creature, the need to feed themselves and siblings. You try and tell a baby or child you not eating for 6 hours never mind a day.... you would have major issues, certainly health ones. Anyone who thinks that food is not one if not the most important requirement ...... has just consumed "Grub" recently.... I rest my case. Trocaire or ring a bell!


 
All of what you say is true but it must be remembered that all our food is made from water and thus I rest my case...


----------



## becky (11 Aug 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I remember a guy managed to survive for 60 odd days on no food.
> 
> You'd be lucky to survive a week on no water.


 
Was he the guy who was found by a TV crew.  Poor fella nearly took the hand of the camera man for his burger and while he was trying to eat it, the presenter kept asking him questions.  

Now to be fair she didn't know he hadn't eaten for so long.

If its the same man he had some water and spared it.


----------



## Maximus152 (11 Aug 2009)

Yes water in the source of life on the Planet, that's just a fact, when you brake things down to atomic levels..... in that case Hydrogen and Oxygen are very important especially when you have 2 Hydrogen's and 1 Oxygen knocking around in your larder ....just add some decayed plant life some Nitrogen and 2 level spoon full of mineral all sorts, add copious amounts of water and plant some Solanum tubers ... leave for about 6 to eight weeks @ constant temp, remove from soil, wash with some more H20..after thought.. _peel_, _chop and submerge in the juice of some omnivores @ 100 deg C for 10 mins.... some newspaper (yesterdays) wrap _


----------



## S.L.F (11 Aug 2009)

becky said:


> Was he the guy who was found by a TV crew. Poor fella nearly took the hand of the camera man for his burger and while he was trying to eat it, the presenter kept asking him questions.
> 
> Now to be fair she didn't know he hadn't eaten for so long.
> 
> If its the same man he had some water and spared it.


 
No it was a Bishop in Cork 80 or 90 years ago.

I believe he survived for 66 days with no food.


----------



## S.L.F (11 Aug 2009)

Maximus152 said:


> Yes water in the source of life on the Planet, that's just a fact, when you brake things down to atomic levels..... in that case Hydrogen and Oxygen are very important especially when you have 2 Hydrogen's and 1 Oxygen knocking around in your larder ....just add some decayed plant life some Nitrogen and 2 level spoon full of mineral all sorts, add copious amounts of water and plant some Solanum tubers ... leave for about 6 to eight weeks @ constant temp, remove from soil, wash with some more H20..after thought.. _peel_, _chop and submerge in the juice of some omnivores @ 100 deg C for 10 mins.... some newspaper (yesterdays) wrap _


 
Yum getting hungry now.

Bit on a side issue how do you wash the stuff afterwards?

Ans. with H2O

Not sure where you are but there is a fantastic chipper in Sallynoggin called Rocca's they do the best chips I have ever tasted.


----------



## Maximus152 (11 Aug 2009)

Washing afterwards...no no no.... needs some me time.... turns TV on and makes friends with some Ice cream. Roccas ah yes I know the one.... gets me every time... vinegar please!


----------



## S.L.F (11 Aug 2009)

Maximus152 said:


> Washing afterwards...no no no.... needs some me time.... turns TV on and makes friends with some Ice cream. Roccas ah yes I know the one.... gets me every time... vinegar please!


 
Well if I had to name the most important job that didn't involve food or water it would have to be give chips out but not with vinegar.


----------

